# Pictures time!



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

More pics   
Dom


----------



## Brian S (Jul 6, 2004)

I have to admit that you are quite good at taking pictures of your scorps. How do you get pictures of your scorps feeding? Mine will only come out when the lights are off  and will usually take their food back to their hides to eat. That is why I haven't posted any pictures of mine.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Which species do you have?
I feed mine at night and take off the light. 10 minutes later, I come back and take on the light and take pics!
Thanks for the kind words
Dom


----------



## Brian S (Jul 6, 2004)

I have 3 emperors "for now". Mine will almost always retreat to their hides as soon as I turn on the lights.


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

I'd say H spandix and Opistophthalmus glabrifrons, but I'm not so sure about the last one.

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/o_glabrifrons3.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_spadix.jpg

Am I right?


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

Once again, very nice pics and very nice scorps


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

Really nice sand, is it gekko sand? We've got something simular to it that is gekko sand.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes you're right pIter. This is a hadrurus spadix and a opisthophthalmus glabrifrons. This sand is from a petshop, I don't remember the name  
Thanks 
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Again!
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Again   
Dom


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

Man those are some damn cool feeding pics :} What kind of enclosure is your hadruras in?You should put pics of your tanks in the scorpion enclosures thread.


Jonathan/Highlander


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

I feel like a kid in a candystore window, or me in a petshop window!


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks!
I'll post some pics of my enclosure soon...
Dom


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

I feel like a guy in my underwear in front of a computer.Oh wait I am


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> I feel like a guy in my underwear in front of a computer.Oh wait I am


Better than me, I'm naked.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

> Better than me, I'm naked.


 Gross, sick, eeeeeww ;P


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

haha, I too, am naked.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

Man these boards attract a very interesting crowd.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Last one
Dom


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

You fill me with envy :}


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! I Wanna Spadix!!!!!!!!!!! Waaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 6, 2004)

Dom, nice bunch of photos, I really like ones with cricket-carnage.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 6, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Dom, nice bunch of photos, I really like ones with cricket-carnage.


Me tooooooo!!!! It makes me want to take some carnage photos of mine.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks!
Hadrurus sp. are my favorite scorps, Pandinus, you should get one... 
Dom


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

Man Leiurus you have hardly been on the boards for what 3 or 4 days and you are almost at 100 posts  Keep posting like this and you will be the most active member of this board.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

OK cool!
I'll be a hero!
Dom


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

What does dom mean?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

My name is Dominic but my friends call me Dom.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 6, 2004)

DUDE I want a spadix too!  Damn they look so aggressive and they look like the classic scorpions I've imagined when I was a kid.  Thanks for the pics Dom.  How long have you had the H. Spadix for?  I heard they can live up to 10-15 yrs.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

He got it on December 7th 2003.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 6, 2004)

That's been almost a year already, cool.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

This species has a very long lifespan  
Hadrurus spadix are about Androctonus and leiurus in shape but harmless... They are very big also.
You're welcome for the pics.  
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Again hehe!
Dom


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

is that soap?!!!!!   :?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes! No no, these are chinese stick (???) with scotch tape


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

i thought you snapped a shot of it in the shower! you naughty boy! ;P


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Yes! No no, these are chinese stick (???) with scotch tape


what is it for?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Its for dealing with him. But i'm planning to get real pincers (?) soon.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Yes! No no, these are chinese stick (???) with scotch tape


you mean chopsticks?


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Its for dealing with him. But i'm planning to get real pincers (?) soon.


you mean forceps?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes, I didn't remember the name!


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

That would have been neat to take him into the shower, hehe.  I'm sure scorps loveeee a good shower.


----------



## woodson (Apr 19, 2005)

so many beatiful pics...
By the way, is the A. b pregnant or not?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 20, 2005)

man im loving those pix ! keep it up


----------



## Hoosier (Apr 20, 2005)

I  W  A  N  T  S  P  A   D  I   X.


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 20, 2005)

sheesh hoosier!   lol jk
are spadix much different for H. arizonis xept for the color? i have two HA's

also, Brian! i thought u had HA's!!!!!!what happened????? :?

EDIT: just realized that is an old thread, nvm brian, ur forgivin


----------



## Fluid Filter (Apr 22, 2005)

Did someone ask for cricket carnage?


----------



## alex (Apr 22, 2005)

What species?? It's awesome!


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 22, 2005)

great pic !


----------



## TheNothing (Apr 22, 2005)

Male Smeringurus vachoni?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 22, 2005)

ya i would like to know too on what species that is, pretty cool lookin  :clap:


----------



## Fluid Filter (Apr 22, 2005)

YUP  S. vachoni vachoni
and he's for sale
man im smooth


----------



## TheNothing (Apr 22, 2005)

and I was right...

that and i placed a bid with you on the guy


----------



## Fluid Filter (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL 
that explains it


----------

